# Broken wireless networking

## ConiKost

Hi!

I've a very strange problem.

I've installed Gentoo with Kernel 2.6.30-gentoo-r1. My Wifi-Card is an Intel WiFi 5350.

I am unable to connect  :Sad: 

As the error message said, I've tried with preferred_aps="MY.WLAN" and associate_order_wlan0="forcepreferred".

But this doesn't helped too.

So where could be the problem?

Connecting via console using wpa_supplicant manually works fine!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X200T ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
> 
> * Caching service dependencies...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]
> ...

 

My /etc/conf.d/net

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X200T ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> # NET
> ...

 

My /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X200T ~ # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
> 
> # WPA-Supplicant
> ...

 

emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.0, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.30-gentoo-r1 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

----------

## sera

 *Quote:*   

> As the error message said, I've tried with preferred_aps="MY.WLAN" and associate_order_wlan0="forcepreferred".
> 
> But this doesn't helped too. 

 

Is ifconfig config notation and won't help with wpa_supplicant.

In your wpa_supplicant.conf comment out everything in interface and ap scan, especially ap_scan=1. This might help.

You will now after publishing your psk have to create a new one.

----------

## ConiKost

 *sera wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   As the error message said, I've tried with preferred_aps="MY.WLAN" and associate_order_wlan0="forcepreferred".
> 
> But this doesn't helped too.  
> 
> Is ifconfig config notation and won't help with wpa_supplicant.
> ...

 

This didn't helped  :Sad:  Same problem exist. It seems, that the gentoo scripts are not calling wpa_supplicant?

----------

## sera

Just realized you are using openrc. So /etc/conf.d/net should look like this and probably no more.

```

modules_wlan0=( "wpa_supplicant" )

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )
```

Edit: Is the interface after migrating still wlan0?

----------

## ConiKost

 *sera wrote:*   

> Just realized you are using openrc. So /etc/conf.d/net should look like this and probably no more.
> 
> ```
> 
> modules_wlan0=( "wpa_supplicant" )
> ...

 

Yes, the interface is still wlan0. My config is imho correctly for openrc. I am unsure what to do now :/

----------

## sera

I would give this notation a try as it works for me. I know the migration guide says otherwise.

----------

## ConiKost

 *sera wrote:*   

> I would give this notation a try as it works for me. I know the migration guide says otherwise.

 

ok, as you said  :Smile:  I've tried now yours. But it didn't helped  :Sad:  Problem still exist.

----------

## sera

Sorry checked within a ssh session to a baselayout 1 machine.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Dagger

2.6.30 and iwl-5xxx firmware 8.24.2.12 is very messed up. On my system, I get plenty of firmware errors. It was fine on 2.6.29

----------

## ConiKost

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> 2.6.30 and iwl-5xxx firmware 8.24.2.12 is very messed up. On my system, I get plenty of firmware errors. It was fine on 2.6.29

 

Well, I don't get them here. And as written. Using wpa_supplicant manually, it works fine! So the problem must be somewhere about the gentoo init scripts... I just don't get it, why wpa_supplicant is ignored?

----------

## Dagger

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

>  *Dagger wrote:*   2.6.30 and iwl-5xxx firmware 8.24.2.12 is very messed up. On my system, I get plenty of firmware errors. It was fine on 2.6.29 
> 
> Well, I don't get them here. And as written. Using wpa_supplicant manually, it works fine! So the problem must be somewhere about the gentoo init scripts... I just don't get it, why wpa_supplicant is ignored?

 

I don't use wpa_supplicant manually at all. I can't remember when I did last time.

Personally  I use NetworkManager. The problems I'm talking about are:

```

[kernel] [   40.902798] iwlagn 0000:0c:00.0: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x2000000.

```

----------

